# Perscription for Addiction  [language]



## Firemajic (Feb 28, 2016)

_*Hey Doc, I am sick, I need more pills
just to take the edge off and help me chill
stop the voices screaming in my head
and let me sleep when I go to bed

Doc, I don't NEED to see a shrink 
telling ME how to feel and what to think
I just need another bottle of pills
to help me relax and let me chill

Doc, I need a pill to dry up my tears
calm my anxiety and slay my fears
my heart is broke Doc, I need a fix
send me on a REAL head trip

Hey Doc, I have a pain in my chest
and thoughts of death that won't let me rest
just give me a bunch of magic pills
this pain is NOT fake! I really AM ill

Doc, I just need a quick solution!
a way to deal with life's disillusion
I am sick of feeling so fucking conflicted
I promise you Doc, I am NOT addicted...
*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 28, 2016)

has a beat nick feel...groovy


----------



## LeeC (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm hesitant to respond because this is such a poignant piece of the psyche crying out. To me it evokes our overall proneness for the quick fix mentality that aggravates problems, which legal and illegal materialists play on. From sugar to habitat destruction, are we even capable of wiser choices?

As you can see, it's an impactful piece, especially for those that read between the lines ;-) 

Well done


----------



## TKent (Feb 28, 2016)

I haven't had time to just stop and read the creative work here in so long! This poem reminds me of how much great stuff I'm missing. I loved this one Fire. It resonated deeply with me.


----------



## Sonata (Feb 28, 2016)

Perscription or prescription?

Whatever - your poem really hits where you intended, and would not magic pills be the answer to all woes?  Oh that we should have access to them.


----------



## Nellie (Feb 28, 2016)

Sonata said:


> Perscription or prescription?
> 
> Whatever - your poem really hits where you intended, and would not magic pills be the answer to all woes?  Oh that we should have access to them.



Thanks for pointing that out Sonata. Other than that, I think this is THE BEST of your work Firemajic. It dispels the truth of mankind..... we all are addicted to something and suffer the consequences. At some time in our lives we need some sort of resolution. Thanks for telling it like it is!!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you Escorial, I appreciate your comments..

Lee, yeah . everyone wants a quick fix.. thank you for commenting..

Heeey TK.. thanks for reading, it is always a pleasure.

Sonata.. damn that spell check..lol... thank you for reading..

Nellie, you get it... thank you..

I guess what I am saying is... well ..if one is depressed, society thinks you need to be fixed. If you are angry, they want you to take "Anger Management".. If you are happy, they say you have lost touch with reality.. It's like sheeeit, you are only "normal" if you feel nothing... So, you get pills to keep you numb.. then THAT is a problem... so, what the hell.. anyway, those were my thoughts as I wrote this poem... Thank you for reading and understanding...


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 28, 2016)

Allowing ourselves to experience very deep emotions and being given the chance to try to work through them for ourselves is a learning process that this 'fixit' society seems to have lost track of. Just maybe the relentless pursuit of happiness is not the most empowering way to live?

Your poem said all this to me and I felt strengthened for reading it.


----------



## ned (Feb 29, 2016)

hello -

I like the desperation and the honesty in the voice here -

It may be delusional, but depite the final promise, the narrator would prefer
the price of addiction rather then the pill-less symptoms - and it's a moot point.

thanks for sharing
Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 29, 2016)

jen.. sometimes the pursuit of happiness does not bring happiness...Thank you for your beautiful insight..
ned.. it is always a pleasure to read your comments, thank you..

Thanks to all who"liked this poem..


----------



## shedpog329 (Feb 29, 2016)

great stuff, i wish i had a magic pill too LOL


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you shedpog... but there aren't any magic pills... just illusions.. then delusions.. then addiction..


----------



## S. V. Allen (Mar 1, 2016)

I love you reading your work it's been so long since I came on here but I still find your writing flawless! I'm sorry I have no critique to offer, I just love reading your work it teaches me so much


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you S.V. Allen... I completely appreciate your sublime comment, hahaa .. I am honored and deeeelighted....


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Mar 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> _*Hey Doc, I am sick, I need more pills
> just to take the edge off and help me chill
> stop the voices screaming in my head
> and let me sleep when I go to bed
> *_...



Nice, though I wonder if there even _is_ a Doc, or is the man just delusional.


----------

